# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Khoe dàn đồng ca nhức nhói :D

## hung1706

Kaka tình hình là nhức nhói quá đâm ra em nhỏ không ngủ được. Em nhỏ lại trèo lên nóc tủ và lấy 2 trái đu đủ ra chụp hình hy vọng các bác mất ngủ như em há há  :Embarrassment: 

  Đây là lý do vì sao lúa gạo em nó cạn quéo quèo queo các bác ạ. Thế nên có thể là em sẽ tiễn vài em theo chồng hoặc để ngắm chơi cũng vui  :Big Grin: . Thoai thì chuyện gì cứ tính sau, em mời các bác xơi hềnh cho vui hết đêm nay này  :Big Grin: . 

--- 2 em to bự đại nhất từ trước đến nay em mới gặp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

  . Harmonic Size 45 mã SF 45-160. 
  . Đường kính max 230 ~ 250 mm, mặt bích 135 mm, đường kính ngoài 190 ~ 200 mm gì đấy  :Big Grin:  (các bác thông cảm em làm về hơi mệt nên ướm chừng, dung sai khá cao hehe)
  . Cốt motor vào 16 mm, khoảng cách lỗ ốc mặt bích bắt motor 116mm
  . Cân nặng tầm 10kg hơn, body full thép óng ánh lóng lánh luôn
  . Nguyên bản là cái đế của 1 em Robot mini, tải nặng vài trăm kg phà phà ợ  :EEK!:  (có vẻ ít nhất 1 đại da đất Bắc sẽ thích đều này nên ưu tiên cho Mr ấy trước  :Big Grin: )







--- 4 em cũng không phải dạng vừa đâu... :Cool: . Harmonic Size 40 mã SF 40-160.

--- 2 em Transformer cũng dạng chà bá lữa luôn ấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
...
(Có vẻ bối rối...thôi từ từ em up tiếp câu view vại  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Chúc các bác có 1 đêm 8/3 dui dẻ !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhức nách quá , đi ngủ đây.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

kaka mai em vác qua cho anh kẹp tí đỡ nhức hen  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka do phải ngồi canh máy quá chán, rãnh rỗi khoe tiếp....
--- 4 em cũng không phải dạng vừa đâu.... Harmonic Size 40 mã SF 40-160.





--- 2 em Transformer cũng dạng chà bá lữa luôn







thanks các bác đã quan tâm, chúc các bác 1 ngày vui vẻ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Nhức nhối quá

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dàn đồng ca này có nhiều bác hỏi em. Các bác cho em xin cáo lỗi là em còn mê ngắm nên chưa bán đâu ạ  :Big Grin: 
Vài bữa em hết lúa thóc em mới nổi lên thở ô-xi thì lúc đó các bác tha hồ chém đẹp em nhé hehe
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ

----------


## hung1706

Sau một hồi hì hục tháo tháo cực kì cẩn thận thì em Transformer đã banh xác trên tay em...mời các bác xem chơi hè

Cục nhôm to bự chỉ là cái áo ngoài thoai...tháo ra mà cứ như dò xổ số í  :Embarrassment: 


Nguyên bộ combo hộp số em nó thế này, bạc dạn và bộ lòng dính nhau chứ hổng có rời rạc. 
TST cũng khá lạ lạ 1:53 hay 54 gì đó ???
Truyền động qua bộ nhông 1:3 không rơ  :Cool: 





Em phải công nhận là tụi Jambon nó cho mỡ bò kinh thặc, ngồi vét 1 hồi được 1 hũ to bằng hũ sơn Bạch Tuyết ấy, vét thêm em thứ 2 thì mỡ bò xài cả năm ko hết  :Smile: )
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Tiện thể thì show cái cờ-nhíp lý do vì sao em hì hục bữa giờ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
AC Servo 200w Feed rate F2000, Spindle cánh đại bàng S15000, Bước chạy 0.15mm

----------


## Nam CNC

nhông này mà không rơ cái gì ông , chắc em nghĩ nó 1:50 , qua 1:3 thì thành 1:150...ok 


chắc cái bộ liền lạc kia cũng là harmonic luôn đó , chú có nhiều hàng nhức nách quá .... thèm thiệt , mà thôi cũng mới vác về 3 em nên ngán tận cổ rồi , chắc ở nhà cũng hơn 1 chục lớn nhỏ khác nhau rồi.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em nhích nhích tí thì kim ĐH so đã nhảy roài nên mạnh dạn phán không rơ ạ  :Big Grin: 
3 em của anh cung đâu có vưa gì đâu mà thèm nưa, hàng ngon nên sưu tâm, để dành bán cho bà con thân quen hay trao đổi cho có cái thay đổi kaka

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tiếp tục khoe món khác...
Spindle kéo Fanuc 2.2-3.7kw test bởi con biến tần Delta huyền thoại. Không rõ lí do gì mà em nó quay êm ru bà rù, chắc do BT hịn haha
Test tại 200Hz ~ 12.000 rpm.
Kết luận là con ốc với cây lục giác có dính keo 502 hay sao mà nó hổng thèm nhúc nhích gì cả. Tức quá nên lấy cặp thắng chân ra thắng lại cái két...dép tẻ 1 đường sâu xấu xí  :Mad: 



Thanks các bác đã xem  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Con động cơ này kéo đầu bt40 chắc tạm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Kaka do phải ngồi canh máy quá chán, rãnh rỗi khoe tiếp....
> --- 4 em cũng không phải dạng vừa đâu.... Harmonic Size 40 mã SF 40-160.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- 2 em Transformer cũng dạng chà bá lữa luôn
> 
> ...


bác inbox em giá em này nhé
thông số đường kính bao và độ dày em nó nhé
hợp lý em lấy 2 em
thank bác

----------

